# Would you feed expired kibble? - advice please.



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

A Question for kibble feeders please.

I've got two foster greyhounds at the moment and I have some Nutrience Active kibble that has an expiry date of Sept 2011. 
The bag has been opened and is about 3/4 empty but has been sealed and kept in a dark place.
Would you feed this if it smelt ok?
If you wouldn't feed it, what would be your concerns.
Thanks


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Wouldn't feed it - not worth the chance of food poisoning. That kibble expired a year ago!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If it was 1-2 months past, I would still feed it, but a year is a long time, might be ok, but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

That is too long. Closed in the original bag you can safely go a few months past expiration. Once opened, you really shouldn't keep it around for more than 3 - 4 months assuming you store it well.

You can tell spoiled food because it smells like drying paint.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd feed it to the chickens.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

There is sure to be oxidative rancidity happening. I'd throw it away.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I wouldn't. Mostly because I don't believe kibble (once opened) stays "good" until its labeled expiration date. Sort of like Ultrapasterized milk that has a long unopened expiration date but needs to be used up within 7 days of opening. I also read somewhere that kibble should be used within 8 weeks once opened.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I would/ have fed expired kibble that is a few months past. A year is WAY too long. The expiration date is already set for 18 months after it is manufactured. Then the fat starts going rancid. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't take the risk since most kibble has a shelf life of 12-18 months.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Definitely not! Once the bag is opened, a naturally preserved food will go bad in 3 months. The expiry date is for an unopened bag, and even then the kibble you have expired over a year ago! It is definitely not good anymore.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

A month or two, maybe. Over a year? No way.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh goodness no, especially if it was already opened. I think that is how things can get aflatoxins.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

No. Maybe a month or two. Better to save on the vet bill that could follow instead of saving a few bucks feeding the old food.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It was actually husband who suggested it and said that it 'wouldn't go off' so I said I wanted to post the question here for all you more experienced dog owners and kibble feeders.
I think I might soak it and feed it to the birds (wild ones)....and hope it doesn't kill them!


----------

